# How to download youtube videos in 1080P or maximum resolution available (4K)?



## michael (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I would like to know, How to download youtube videos in 1080P or maximum resolution available (4K)?
There are several softwares which allows you to do that , to download youtube videos in 1080P or more but are paid ones like Chrispc youtube downloader.. and other addons for browsers allow download of videos in 720P only..

Please guide/suggest some freewares or other options


Thanks,
michael


----------



## XSI (Jun 11, 2015)

i use *free youtube downloader*. it gives possibility to choose what resolution you want to download.
and you can download sound (music or other) as mp3 if you don't need video.


IMPORTANT: during installation it will offer few more unnecessary programs, choose advanced installation and uncheck those programs


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2015)

i use one for android by the name of youtube downloader (yeah, real subtle) which allowed me to choose resolution or even just mp3 audio. advantage was that it didnt bundle any crapware or ads.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 11, 2015)

http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/

They have a bunch of tools, one of which is an extremely shiny and customisable app that downloads youtube videos to damn near any format you could desire, along with compression preferences. They also have some super useful software for cutting up video and audio files without having to re-encode them afterwards.


----------



## qubit (Jun 11, 2015)

Keepvid is supposed to be good too. Haven't tried it recently though.


----------



## michael (Jun 11, 2015)

qubit said:


> Keepvid is supposed to be good too. Haven't tried it recently though.


It does not download in 1080P only 720P, I have tried it before, only paid downloads in maximum resoultion (1080P 1440P or 4K) available I guess.



Mussels said:


> i use one for android by the name of youtube downloader (yeah, real subtle) which allowed me to choose resolution or even just mp3 audio. advantage was that it didnt bundle any crapware or ads.


I cant download this.... Network error..



XSI said:


> i use *free youtube downloader*. it gives possibility to choose what resolution you want to download.
> and you can download sound (music or other) as mp3 if you don't need video.
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT: during installation it will offer few more unnecessary programs, choose advanced installation and uncheck those programs


does it offer 1080P ?


 

 

Guy look this I want to download in highest resolution available on Youtube, this Ummy Video downloader worked for some days then it did not work it was freeware.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 11, 2015)

*I just use this service:*
http://www.clipconverter.cc

Works great


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2015)

michael said:


> I cant download this.... Network error..



it downloaded fine for me just now :/


edit: the clip converter mentioned in the posts above and below mine seems nice.


----------



## Vap0rX (Jun 12, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> *I just use this service:*
> http://www.clipconverter.cc
> 
> Works great



+1


----------



## natr0n (Jun 12, 2015)

"reports everyone posting for piracy/copyright infringement"

"resumes 150 torrents"


----------



## RandomSadness (Jun 12, 2015)

I always use IDM (Internet Download Manager).


----------



## t_ski (Jun 12, 2015)

Youtube actually has 8k videos now:


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 12, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Youtube actually has 8k videos now:


God damn Australian internet can't keep up. I guess I'll go make a coffee and have a shower while I wait for it to buffer


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2015)

THE_EGG said:


> God damn Australian internet can't keep up. I guess I'll go make a coffee and have a shower while I wait for it to buffer



use the website above and save it to a local file, like i just did


----------



## michael (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi,

I would like to share some of my experiences wile downloading 1080P Youtube videos with trial Chrispc youtube downloader , somtimes after downloading a video file  sized 158MB sometimes same file in same resolution sized 170MB after downloading and I wondered why there is difference in downloaded file.



THE_EGG said:


> God damn Australian internet can't keep up. I guess I'll go make a coffee and have a shower while I wait for it to buffer


Nicely Said....

I will check all new  above option which I have not tested yet..


----------



## m&m's (Jun 18, 2015)

Firefox + DownloadHelper works with almost every websites.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/


----------

